
Meet the Linux Desktop That's More Beautiful Than Windows 10 and MacOS - indigodaddy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/12/10/meet-the-linux-desktop-that-blows-away-windows-10-and-macos/
======
weinzierl
Looks beautiful.

That being said: I never got used to those panels that slide in from the
sides, at least on the desktop. On the phone and the tablet they are really
practical and I wouldn't want to miss them. My desktop the other hand is a
space for my windows, nothing else: no icons (certainly no trash bin), no task
bars, no notification or control centers.

